# Increased hours for the same salary in the HSE



## salaried (10 Apr 2013)

Hello , My wife works in the clerical dept of the HSE ,  Her normal working week is a 32 hour week and has today been told this will increase to a 37 hour working week for the same salary, Has anybody here any info on this as I dont know the ins and outs of the Croke park agreement, Thanks in advance, Regards, Salaried.


----------



## athens2004 (10 Apr 2013)

Yes its all part of new croke park agreement..............some people will increase from 32.5 to 37 hrs and like your wife 35 to 37 hrs  and others from 37 to 39 hrs. If agreed this will come into effect in JUly, 6 months before the old Croke Park agreement runs out.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (11 Apr 2013)

Has your wife been told this is happening?  In our union, we have only just voted on the Croke park agreement, and even if it's approved it will not come into effect until July.


----------



## salaried (15 Apr 2013)

yes they were told it would be happening in july,  Also told they would be paid for the extra hours but overall wage will be decreased by 8%, They will earn more or less the same then as now but working longer hours.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (15 Apr 2013)

Then yes, this is what was agreed in the Croke park agreement (or part of it).


----------



## Slim (15 Apr 2013)

salaried said:


> yes they were told it would be happening in july, Also told they would be paid for the extra hours but overall wage will be decreased by 8%, They will earn more or less the same then as now but working longer hours.


 
An increase from 32hrs pw to 37 for the same salary, equates to a 13.5% reduction in hourly rate!


----------



## Gerry Canning (15 Apr 2013)

Yup it is another 13.5% reduction and YOU didn,t cause the problem. The ISSUE is whether we have enough Taxes to cover you . I don,think we do, so SMILE and hang in there !!! Believe me it beats the Dole !!!!


----------



## Leper (17 Apr 2013)

Croke Park 2 is dead in the water, therefore, this whole process is also dead in the water.


----------



## salaried (21 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your replies, Its appreciated, Regards Cumnor.


----------

